# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Camarões >  Haptosquilla??...Será da familia do mantis????

## Pedro Quaresma

Olá pessoal!!!!

Preciso de ajuda para identificar um animal que veio com uma rocha das Fiji.

passo a descrever: tem cerca de 1cm parece uma centopeia, e preto com manchas brancas laterais, e na cabeça tem tipo umas orelhas como o mantis mas espetadas. Move-se bastante rapido e esconde-se nas cavidades da rocha.

Estava a pensar introduzir peixes na proxima semana mas estou com algum receio.

Se alguem tiver algum conhecimento dêem uma ajuda.Obg

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

com uma foto isso ajudaria muito

----------


## Duarte Araujo

acho q nem é preciso fotos...

tenta apanhar isso e mete na sump...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Pedro

Vê lá se é parecido com alguma coisa destas

será um Haptosquilla...vê aqui
http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/pics...ptosquilla.htm

talvez este
http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/pics/gonodasj.htm

vê aqui esta segunda galeria
http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/pics2.htm

vê aqui a 4 galeria
http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/aquaria.htm

http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/

http://www.kizandjenn.com/photos/aquariumssw.html

aqui tens uma secção do nosso fórum parceiro ReefCentral dedicado a esses crustáceos 
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/fo...=37&daysprune=

vê aqui
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantis_shrimp

vê aqui estas fotografias e vídeos
http://www.galaxy15.com/mantis-shrimp.html

vê aqui 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu6yrC6bjNo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwoHVYS12oQ&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/results?searc...p&search_type=



vê sé um destes

http://www.blueboard.com/mantis/pics1.htm

Depois diz-nos qual pensas que seja...se vires uma que se pareça

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Quaresma

Boas pessoal, em primeiro queria agradecer a vossa ajuda. :Pracima:   :Pracima: 

Obrigado Pedro, consegui identifica-lo gracas a ti, o seu nome cientifico é _"Haptosquilla"_ e é oriundo precisamente das ilhas Fiji (donde provem a rocha que comprei).

Já agora gostava se me poderem ajudar a tentar captura-lo, ou se não será necessário. Pois tenho pouca experiencia em agua salgada e ainda nem sequer tenho peixes dentro do aqua. estava a pensar introduzir um palhaço esta semana, achas possivel?

Ha um membro o Filipe Simões que já tem um e gostaria de ter mais, ele é de Portimão, até pode ser que esteja intressado.

obg

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas pessoal, em primeiro queria agradecer a vossa ajuda. 
> 
> Obrigado Pedro, consegui identifica-lo gracas a ti, o seu nome cientifico é _"Haptosquilla"_ e é oriundo precisamente das ilhas Fiji (donde provem a rocha que comprei).


 :Olá: Viva
É um animal bonito, com personalidade forte e perigoso para os peixes, enfim, para os animais que lhe possam servir de presa. Tem cuidado com as mãos e dedos, pode te ferir como por exemplo uma Lâmina de barbear.




> Já agora gostava se me poderem ajudar a tentar captura-lo, ou se não será necessário. Pois tenho pouca experiência em agua salgada e ainda nem sequer tenho peixes dentro do aqua. estava a pensar introduzir um palhaço esta semana, achas possível?


Aqui encontras explicações de como o recolher

http://blueboard.rimlife.com/mantis/pest.htm

How to trap a mantis shrimp

Não coloques nenhum peixe ou o que quer que seja. Recolhe primeiro o bicho e depois então coloca o peixe, etc...




> Há um membro o Filipe Simões que já tem um e gostaria de ter mais, ele é de Portimão, até pode ser que esteja interessado.
> 
> obg


Penso que sim porque ainda há dias falei com ele sobre esse assunto. Vou-lhe enviar já uma mp porque penso que quererá ficar com o _Haptosquilla.

_Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Filipe Simões

Olá,

Eu posso ficar com ele efectivamente, é uma questão de combinarmos  :Smile: 

Podes dar um toque pelo 966163061 ou adicionares-me ao messenger 

filipedesigner@hotmail.com



Abraço
Filipe

----------


## Pedro Quaresma

Obrigado Nuno, 

vou ficar á espera do contacto do Filipe e saber se ele esta mesmo intressado, no entretanto vou tentar recolhe-lo  :yb663: . 

Se tivesse sump, como diz o Duarte metia la a rocha, durante uns tempos, mas tenho um filtro.

Obg.

----------

